# TT Launch



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Some pics from the launch. It is a very good looking car in the flesh. Lights and interior are stunning. Engine looks a little diminutive but good figures.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Already found problems with dashpod. Glitchy central screen in navigation.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

beta testing


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

CWJ said:


> Already found problems with dashpod. Glitchy central screen in navigation.


That's a concern isn't it,

What if the whole panel crashes, it will be like the mk1 pod failures again


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is why I won't be getting one for a couple of years - let others deal with the teething problems


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep best to wait a few years age see what issues are found. I'll be interested to see how easy it is to see your speed when the sat nav is on, a few will be caught out speeding I bet


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

God that interior looks like it's a nice place to be in.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Certainly the interior was very nice, as above the illuminated air vents, which incorporate the heating seat controls, also failed. the interior design design guy, "they where working yesterday" 

Mind you, everyone was messing with the settings lol

Remember the car we saw is one of only 3 pre production cars, and is only 90% accurate to the finished version.

I did like the touch sensitive interior lights 

Two things i said about to the design guy, only one normal cup holder (2nd is in storage place under arm rest), and they will all come with electric handbrake, just hope the Audi hill assist is better than the vauxhall on my GFs car!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Few photos


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 8, 2003)

I see this TTS has the black grill and painted mirror housings of a black optics package... what about the rear valance? Did anyone get photos of it? Is it black too or does it still have that silver trim?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

BluHeaven said:


> I see this TTS has the black grill and painted mirror housings of a black optics package... what about the rear valance? Did anyone get photos of it? Is it black too or does it still have that silver trim?


This is not a TTS, its a S-line...


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 8, 2003)

well..... poop.

oh well.. prolly end up with an RS anyways


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh dear, I don't like those handbrakes at all, the hill assist is a joke. Whenever I've driven a car with it on you get times where it doesn't automatically let go and times where it doesn't come on! Please don't tell me they'll all be s tronic too


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

its mingin but i suppose it ll grow on me . hate the emblem on the bonnet and how the bonnet overlaps the headlights .


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Rear shot, valance was black


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

In fairness it was a test car and apparently the central 'void' is for a third dial (?boost etc) to be added to TTS screen.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Better front end pic.


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am surprised nobody else has posted asking if there were any more details given last night. Like expected pricing, standard equipment, option costs, etc. I know the dealers have been reluctant to say too much at the moment, but I thought we may have a few more details by now.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

My local dealer took 3 hours on Wednesday to reply

'I have researched and it will have 310HP and we hope to get them early next year, give me a £1000 deposit and get at the front of the queue'

Errmm...well if you can't be arsed to even read what's in the press release other than expected BHP, then no thanks mate, I will purchase else where.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed.

The exterior looks uglier than the Mk2 imo, especially the 'lip' above the rear lights. The front also looks less appealing.

I have a tendency to warm to new car designs over time so hopefully I'll grow to love this but right now I don't really like it.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Zeons are standard


----------



## Kreation (Jul 26, 2010)

I asked about the TTS models availability last night and was told the first quarter of next year. No mention of pricing though or a TTRS version.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont like the badge on the bonnet,would look better removed or in the usual place.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

easier to remove from bonnet than grill


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

very cool set up


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spike said:


> very cool set up


No doubt that silky cover slid smoothly off the bonnet under its own weight with just a little tug


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Almost looks a little muscle car like from the front. Not a patch on a Ford Mustang. :lol:


----------

